# Introduction pieces for classical/fingerstyle playing?



## Zalbu (Jun 5, 2015)

I've got an old, shot classical guitar at home that I want to start putting to use and started working on this but quickly found out that it's a bit outside what I'm capable of. So where do people usually start out when learning classical guitar?


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jun 5, 2015)

Try Morbid Angel's "Desolate Ways" from the Blessed are the sick album.

You can do it all with just the thumb, index, and middle finger on your picking hand, so it isn't too hard. There's accurate tabs online for it.

It's not an actual classical piece, but oh well.


----------



## octatoan (Jun 15, 2015)

There's a six-string arrangement of Luz y Cielo floating around. You can do all of it without the high E, in fact!


----------



## meteor685 (Jun 15, 2015)

Go to lonlonjps channel, learn / transcribe his stuff thats where i started with fingerpicking....

Learn some chords if u feel the need to, triads, major7th drop 2s, etc...
also chord scales help a lot, its what ALlan holdsworth and frnak gambale do a lot for their chordal stuff. well atleast i think so.


----------



## steinny (Jun 17, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> So where do people usually start out when learning classical guitar?



To respond to the actual question asked....

If you go to sheetmusic.com or melbay.com there are tons of "beginning/easy classical guitar" books with tabs and Cds/MP3 that you can preview. There are also tons of classical tabs online

As a general matter it's standard to start out with lessons for classical guitar to learn proper technique and how to read music, but if you want to give it a go by yourself initially browse the above sites and see if there is something with tunes you'd like to learn and go for it. Mel Bay has a pretty good series of classical guitar composer compilations in tab that would be a good place to start--, e.g. (but note this is not necessarily "easy"):

Tarrega in Tablature Book/CD Set - Mel Bay Publications, Inc. : Mel Bay


----------



## TuffyKohler (Jun 24, 2015)

Check out classclef.com. Plenty of tabs and sheet music from easy to difficult. 

If your into books, try out Pumping Nylon.


----------



## markoramius (Nov 29, 2015)

I'd recommend some of the studies by Carcassi and Carulli. I found them very helpful in learning classical style. I'd also recommend classtab.org for these studies and many other pieces in tablature.


----------



## RevChristoph (Dec 30, 2015)

If you are talking about classical, largrima is a good one to start with.


----------

